# Frozen food question



## anthonygoodwin (Jul 6, 2020)

Today I bought some frozen bloodworms and forgot to bring a cooler to bring them home in. They were sitting in my car for about 15 minutes and it was quite hot. I stuck them straight in the freezer when I got home, but I'm wondering if they're still safe to use. They were still cold when I got home.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

They should be fine as long as you don't notice any obvious thawing of the product when you go to use them.


----------

